

ZeroNet – Decentralized websites using Bitcoin and BitTorrent - matlads
https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet

======
higherpurpose
This thing runs in Python? How slow is it? You should probably rewrite it in
Rust or at least Go. I don't think what is essentially a browser should be
written in Python. Unless it's just a proof of concept, in which case, that's
fine.

~~~
nofish
Its not a browser, its just a http server that runs on your computer, so the
speed is not an issue here.

